# Show jumping ticket query



## humblepie (27 June 2012)

Friend who is not on HHO has tickets and has a query - the brochure with the tickets gives two session start times, of morning 11 and afternoon 2.15  the tickets say a start time of 11 am. 

Does anyone know do her tickets just cover a morning session at 11.00 with separate tickets being sold for the 2.15 pm session or do they cover both sessions?

Thanks.


----------



## Shazzababs (30 June 2012)

If you go to the london2012 website you can look at all the tickets for all sessions (even the sold out ones).  It will say what the times are for her session on there.


----------

